# How long did it take you to get pregnant after a d&c?



## metoo

Just wondering how long it took to get pregnant after having a d&c. I had a miscarriage last May and we started trying soon after. Well, it's been six months later and still no luck. I went to the doctor and had some blood tests and an ultrasound done. Everything came back fine. Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## Tammyjo

I had a m/c on January 18th at 8 weeks natural almost done bleeding. We weren't planning on this pregnancy I am 45 and my other children are in their 20's but we were so happy we thought that we were to told and that we couldn't and now we know it is possible we would really like to have a child together this is my 2nd marriage. Has anyone in their 40's conceived after a m/c and how long did you wait to try and how long did it take. At our age we don't have alot of time to waste. Thanks!


----------



## gretasmommy

Sorry, metoo. I am certainly no ray of sunshine, as my m/c was 4 cycles ago and I am *still* here. Not pregnant.

But there are many here who have moved tot he pregnancy after loss boards, and I find hope in their stories. I don't know your age, but in general most docs say that after 6 months of TTC for an "older" (over 35 y) woman they will consider testing and/or meds to ensure ovualtion. Are you charting your cycles in any way?


----------



## Mindi22

I'm probably not the best source of encouraging information, but this is our experience: I had a D&C in September, they told us that we should wait three cycles (which I heard as three months - the spirit of the law, right??) and I had two cycles before we got pregnant again in December... I am now waiting for my second miscarriage... I'm pretty sure that they are going to tell me to wait another three months before trying again. They've already to said to wait a bit, I just haven't heard anything concrete timewise. Everyone seems to have different ideas.

I hope this helps... I'm sorry I can't be more informative!
-Mindi


----------



## lolo'smom

I had a miscarriage in december 28th 04. It was my first pregnancy and I had a d&c the day after I found out. The baby should have been 10weeks but the ultrasound looked much earlier than that, no heartbeat. My doc at the time, switched to midwife, told me that most people who lose their first baby end up giving birth to their next baby near the date of their first miscarriage one year later. I gave birth to Logan on december 27th 05. I know that I am unbelievably lucky. I was told that I could resume "relations" with my dh as soon as I felt comfortable but that it would be at least three months before I was even ovulating. From that experience I found out many women I knew had also had miscarriages and went on to have normal pregnancies and healthy children. I hope this helps.


----------



## metoo

gretasmommy, I am 33 and I am really anxious to have a second. But, in the spirit of the new year and starting anew, I have decided to quit fretting. That's hard sometimes though.
I am sorry to hear about your loss and I wish you luck.


----------



## gretasmommy

Ah, you're a young-in! I am 38, and feeling every day of those years! Hence the clomid this cycle - not fun. Let's hope there's no need for any more of the stuff.

I understand your desire to hurry up and get on with TTC! Enjoy!!!!


----------

